# Spessart-Marathon am Sonntag 13.5.



## Volker (20. April 2001)

Hallo Lutz!
Hab mich gleich mal in eurem Forum registriert. Ich bin auch für den Spessart-Marathon gemeldet. Wie aus den bisherigen Beiträgen sehe, übernachtet Ihr dort. Wo habt Ihr denn die Zimmer gemietet, oder schlaft Ihr im Zelt? Ich bin noch nicht schlüssig ob ich Sonntag oder Samstag anreisen soll. Letztes Jahr bin ich Samstag zur Nummernausgabe und dann Sonntag zum Marathon getrennt angereist, aber dazu ist es mir zu weit. Gruß Volker


----------



## Lutz (20. April 2001)

Hallo Volker, also ich werde am Sonntag zum Marathon fahren, da man Sonntags um diese Uhrzeit in etwa 45 min in Frammersbach ist. Da lohnt es sich nicht wirklich, ein Zimmer zu mieten oder das Zelt aufzuspannen. Dabei fahre ich mit einem Vereins-Kollegen, mit dem ich auch des "fteren trainiere.  Eigentlich ist es auch kein (Zeit-)Problem erst am Sonntag zu fahren, da man bis zum Start seine Unterlagen abholen kann. Eine gute Uhrzeit ist, wenn man bis etwa 6:45 Uhr in Frammersbach ist. Dann bleibt wirklich noch gengend Zeit, sich verrckt zu machen.  ) . Das mit dem Treffen fr Wochenende wird sich erst heute abend kl"ren... Gráe Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (21. April 2001)

Hey, ich berlege mir auch gerade mit - hoffentlich - ein paar Freunden, beim Marathon teilzunehmen. D.h. sofern wir das mit der Hinfahrt und der Unterkunft geregelt bekommen.  Habt ihr vielleicht nen guten Tipp, was letzteres angeht? Was mich noch interessieren wrde ... ist die Strecke fr Semislicks geeignet oder sollte das lieber lassen? Schon mal vielen Dank fr eure Antworten   [Edited by dave on 21.04.2001 at 15:48 GMT]


----------



## Lutz (22. April 2001)

Tach Dave! Zur Unterkunft kann ich Dir nichts raten, da ich bisher am Renntag hingefahren bin. Die Strecke an sich ist nicht berm"áig anspruchsvoll, das heiát, daá Du, wenn es mal l"nger trocken war, auch mit Semis fahren kannst. Aber da es bisher nur geregnet hat, solltest Du in jedem Fall die ""Dreckfr"sen"" aufziehen, is' besser... Da sind manche Anstiege die nicht so lecker mit Semis bei N"sse sind. Das gleiche gilt fr ein paar  Abfahrten. Ach noch ein Tip im Vorfeld: Lasse Dich etwa 5km vor dem Ziel nicht dazu hinreiáen, den steilen Berg im Ort vor Frammersbach (Du wirst wissen was ich meine, wenn Du vor dem M"rder-Ding stehst....)  hochzuknallen, der zieht sich n"mlich weiter, als man das von unten beurteilen kann. Ansonsten bist Du vor Ende des Anstiegs ""geplatzt"".  ) Ich wollte es beim ersten Mal nicht glauben und... Der Erfolg davon ist, denke ich,  klar...  Lutz


----------



## dave (23. April 2001)

Hi Lutz, danke fr die Tipps!   H"tte da nur noch eine Frage bezglich der Wegebeschaffenheit bei N"sse. Gibt es l"ngere Schlammstrecken oder sind die Wege alle gut befestigt? Bei richtigen Matschrennen habe ich n"mlich immer Probleme mit meinen Maguras. Der Dreck verklumpt dann an den Boostern immer so stark, dass ich das Bike nicht einmal mehr schieben kann! :-( Wenn ich wissen wrde, ob es l"ngere matschige Teilabschnitte geben k"nnte, wrde ich vorher einfach die Booster abmontieren.  Ich hoffe ich sehe dich und Frank dann beim Mara ...    [Edited by dave on 23.04.2001 at 17:14 GMT]


----------



## Maike (23. April 2001)

Wer f"hrt denn noch so mit...gibt es evtl. eine Internet-Seite fr mit einigen Streckeninfo`s ? Ansonsten w"re ich auch dabei, wann ist denn Anmeldeschluss ?? Gruá aus Mainz  Maike


----------



## Volker (23. April 2001)

> *maike wrote*: Wer f"hrt denn noch so mit...gibt es evtl. eine Internet-Seite fr mit einigen Streckeninfo`s ? Ansonsten w"re ich auch dabei, wann ist denn Anmeldeschluss ?? Gruá aus Mainz  Maike


  Hallo Maike,  infoïs erh"lst Du ber http://www.Spessart-bike.de  Gruá Volker  [Edited by Thomas on 23.04.2001 at 15:33 GMT]


----------



## Lutz (23. April 2001)

> *dave wrote*: Hi Lutz, danke fr die Tipps!   H"tte da nur noch eine Frage bezglich der Wegebeschaffenheit bei N"sse. Gibt es l"ngere Schlammstrecken oder sind die Wege alle gut befestigt? Bei richtigen Matschrennen habe ich n"mlich immer Pro


----------



##  (26. April 2001)

> *dave wrote*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hallo, Ihr habt ja Recht. Die Form der Bezahlung ist  nicht gerade ""State of the Art"". Aber auch wir wollen uns noch ein bisschen Entwicklungspotenzial behalten  -) Also: In diesem Jahr halt noch mal in der althergebrachten Form und fr's n"chste Jahr schaun mer mal. Gruá Euer Spessart-Bike-Orga-Team


----------



## Lutz (27. April 2001)

Hallo Orga-Team! Ersteinmal ein ganz groáes Lob fr Eure Veranstaltung! Mein ""erstes Mal"" war Euer Marathon und hat mich wirklich beeindruckt und berzeugt: Spitzen Strecke, gute Verpflegung famili"re und nette Atmosph"re und sogar noch ein Erinnerungstrikot... Was will man mehr?  Das mit der Bezahlerei ist aber bisher durch die tolle Post immer ein ""Lottospiel""... Wie w"re es zus"tzlich mit einer Online-Anmeldung durch  berweisung bzw Einzug? Das wrde den vielen ""Internet-Junkies"" bestimmt gefallen...  )  Gráe und ich freue mich auf den 13. , Lutz


----------



## Andy (7. Mai 2001)

hallo miteinander,

ich werde  ebenfalls nach Frammersbach fahren, jedoch nur als Zuschauer mit meiner kleinen Digital-Camera in den Fingern um mal die Atmosphäre bei solch einer Veranstaltung  kennen zu lernen und um paar hübsche Fotos zu schießen.

Mein erstes Rennen werde ich dann im August antreten beim Odenwald Bike Marathon, kann es kaum erwarten 

@Lutz :
kannst du mir vieleicht sagen ob man die einzelnen Streckenposten mit dem Auto anfahren kann oder ist das nur möglich für´s Streckenpersonal ?  Welche Startnummer wirst du tragen, ist das schon bekannt? 

mfg Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lutz (8. Mai 2001)

Ohh, ich fühle mich geehrt, daß Du Photos machen willst... 
Also, wenn ich fahren sollte (siehe oben) weiß ich leider bis zur Startnummernausgabe nicht, welche Startnummer ich bekomme. Aber: Wir könnten uns ja treffen und dann mal besprechen wie es läuft. Ich werde in jedem Fall da sein, selbst wenn ich nicht fahre. 
Ich kläre das mal mit meinem Kollegen ab, wann wir am Sonntag nach Frammersbach fahren, und dann können wir uns ja treffen, wenn wir uns finden sollten bei 1500 Startern...
Alleine die Stimmung ist klasse, so daß es sich schon daher lohnt, nach Frammersbach zu fahren, selbst wenn man, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nicht fährt.
Ich bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, ob Du die Posten im Wald mit dem Auto erreichen kannst, aber ich denke eher weniger. Hart zur Sache für gute Actionphotos gehts aber an dem Streckenpunkt "Am Grabig". Das ist der letzte schlimme Berg vorm Ziel, der einem schnell die Augen aus dem Kopf quellen läßt... Wie Du da mit dem Auto hinkommst weiß ich aber nicht. Du kannst Dir aber sicherlich die nötigen Infos bei der Rennleitung einholen, da das wirklich der populärste Punkt der Strecke ist
Ich gebe dann am Mittwochabend noch Bescheid, wann wir dann am Sonntag eintrudeln und wo wir uns am besten treffen könnten. 

Grüße,
Lutz


----------



## Volker (8. Mai 2001)

Hi Lutz,

wann und wo wollen wir uns am Sonntag treffen? 
Ich hatte vor so ungefähr um 5.30 Uhr loszufahren, um spätestens
um 6.30 - 7.00 Uhr dort zu sein. Ich nehme an, das auch diesmal am
Ortsausgang nahe dem Zielgelände der Parkplatz ist.
Vielleicht können wir ja auch zusammenfahren?
Das Wetter wird ja richtig gut!


----------



## Lutz (9. Mai 2001)

Hallo Freunde!
Also als Treffpunkt würde ich sagen, daß wir uns um 7Uhr vor dem Zelt der Startnummernausgabe treffen. Mich erkennt Ihr an meiner Größe (1,96m) und, sofern ich fahre, an einem Rotwild Hardtail evtl auch Fully.
Bis dann
Lutz


----------



## dave (10. Mai 2001)

Hallo, ich bin's noch mal ...
Sagt mal, gibt an der Strecke Kilometermakierungen bzw. Schilder die darüber Auskunft geben, wieviel km man schon abgestrampelt hat?
Mir ist nämlich heute während ner Tour der Tacho abhanden gekommen!  
Dummer Weise war er nur ausgeliehen ....


----------



## Lutz (10. Mai 2001)

Da bin ich etwas überfragt. Bei manchen Rennen stehen die Kilometer ab und zu da aber bei Frammersbach weiß ich's nicht.

Ach ja, ich werde selbst L E I D E R nicht fahren, die Grippe hat zu sehr zugeschlagen! VERDAMMT! 
Mache aber schön Photos von Euch, sofern wir uns treffen (siehe oben). Mich erkennt man dann nicht an meinem Rad, sondern am Photoapparat um dem Hals...  Das ist ein scheiß Ersatz für mein Rädchen... Heul....!

Der gebrochene Lutz 

PS: In drei Wochen ist Oberhof! Wer von Euch fährt mit?


----------



## Volker (11. Mai 2001)

Hi!

Letztes Jahr gab´s keine Kilometermarkierungen, ich weiß auch nicht ob ich das wirklich gerne hätte denn bei den teilweise doch recht langen Anstiegen reicht es
mir eigentlich wenn ich weiß, das es einer weniger ist wenn ich oben bin.
Hi Lutz, tut mir echt leid für Dich, bei dem Wetter wird der Marathon sicherlich
richtig gut, ich bin dann um 7.00 Uhr am Zelteingang.

Bis Sonntag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (11. Mai 2001)

> _Lutz schrieb:_Ach ja, ich werde selbst L E I D E R nicht fahren, die Grippe hat zu sehr zugeschlagen! VERDAMMT!
> 
> PS: In drei Wochen ist Oberhof! Wer von Euch fährt mit?



Das ist echt bitter Lutz 
Aber dafür biste beim nächsten Mal bestimmt um so fitter!
Thorsten fährt übrigens auch nach Garmisch. Aber das weißt du bestimmt schon, oder?

@Volker: Eigentlich wollte ich ja noch vorschlagen auch die Höhenmeter angeben zu lassen ...


----------



## Lutz (13. Mai 2001)

Hallo Freunde!
War das ein Supermarathon?! Also besser gehts ja wirklich nicht. Wie Ihr merkt, bin ich trotzdem gefahren und nur 4 min langsamer gewesen, als letztes Jahr... Es wäre nämlich eine Schande gewesen, heute nicht zu fahren: Superwetter, Superstrecke und Superstimmung.
Das mit unserem Treffen hat ja leider nicht so geklappt, weil wir mit dem Auto etwas später gekommen sind, als geplant. Ich war dann erst gegen 7:15Uhr am Treffpunkt.. Nochmal Entschuldigung dafür!
Vielleicht klappt es ja mal bei einem anderen Marathon. Da sollten wir vielleicht vorher per Mail unsere Handynummern tauschen...

Grüße und bis dann, 

Lutz


----------



## dave (13. Mai 2001)

Du hast vollkommen recht Lutz, heute hat einfach alles gestimmt!
Über das Wetter hat sich jedoch der Eisielenbetreiber gegenüber dem Festzelt bestimmt am meisten gefreut.

Endlich mal ein Mara der nicht ausschießlich über breite Forstautobahnen führt.
Hätte mich bei den Singles im letzten Teilstück übrigens beinahe gelegt, weil mir der Visier andauernd ins Gesicht gerutscht ist.
Aber die Strecke ist einfach echt klasse! 

Und beim steilem Stich haben uns die Zuschauer in der ersten Runde so eingeheizt, dass ich das ganze Stück im 36er Blatt gefahren bin 

Die Verpflegung war auch gut organisiert. Von einer Station bis zur nächsten habe ich immer genau eine Flasche gekillt. Ich schaue jetzt aber besser nicht nach, wie meine Trikottaschen ausschauen, in die ich die Bananen, PowerBars und das Gel gestopft habe ...

Das einzige, was mich ein wenig verwundert hat, ist der Start. Zuerst hat uns ein Helfer die falsche Richtung gewiesen und als wir schließlich auf dem Fahrradweg waren, kam uns oben auf der Straße auf einmal der ganze Pulk entgegen. Dabei war 
es gerade mal 7.55 Uhr!!! 

Aber egal, nächstes Jahr will ich auf jeden Fall wiederkommen!!!

Wißt ihr eigentlich, ob die Ergebnislisten auch auf www.spessart-bike.de veröffentlicht werden? Auf der Page steht ja nur, dass man (vor Ort) Urkunde und Liste erhält. 
Wenn die 120km-Liste nicht online erhältich sein sollte, würde ich mich wirklich sehr, sehr darüber freuen, wenn sie mir jemand einscanned und mailen würde 

Merci
Dave


----------



## Joachim (13. Mai 2001)

Ihr habt recht, beim Frammersbacher Marathon hat einfach alles gepasst, nochmals grosses Lob an das Orga-Team. Nach der Schlammschlacht in den letzten Monaten kaum zu glauben wie Leicht man den  Kurs heute absolvierten  konnte )
Die Ergebnisse dürfte es auch in diesem Jahr wieder ber www.isy-timing.de geben, 
da stehen auch die Ergebnisse der letzten Jahre vom Frammersbacher und Wombacher Marthon der letzen Jahre. 
Übrigens: Der Marathon in Wombach ( www.keiler-bike.de ) am 22.7. ist von der Stecke mind. genauso schön.
Gruss von   www.spessarthoppers.de

Joachim


----------



## dave (14. Mai 2001)

Hi Joachim, vielen Dank für den Link.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja dann in Wombach ...


----------



## Frank (14. Mai 2001)

Ich hab mir mal die Ergebnisliste angesehen ... Lutz ist ja immerhin 91. in seiner Altersklasse geworden - 3 Sekunden hinter dem Joachim - welch Zufall *g*

AAAAber: wo ist der Dave? Ich finde keinen Herrn Werner in der Liste ?! Ist der unter ferner liefen? *g* Naja was will man erwarten höhöhö.

Ich hab das schöne Wetter genossen, um mit meiner Verlobten im Bad Homburger Kurpark spazieren zu gehen und meine Gardasee-Bräune aufzufrischen :>


----------



## Thomas (14. Mai 2001)

..david? sieh mal unter der Ultra-distanz nach platz 47!!
kopfschüttel...
Tom


----------



## dave (14. Mai 2001)

Was heißt hier "unter ferner liefen"!?
Ich war zwar schon ein wenig enttäuscht von meiner  Zeit, aber sooo schlecht war's nun auch wieder ned - 5:55, 47ster!

Du hast bestimmt nur bei der Mara-Liste nachgeschaut, was?


----------



## dave (14. Mai 2001)

Hoppla, da biste mir wohl zuvorgekommen Tom!


----------



## Zottel (14. Mai 2001)

Nun dann möchte ich euch allen zu eurer Leistung gratulieren. Ihr seid ja anscheinend alle die lange Runde gefahren.

Für mich war der Marathon die Premiere, ich bin so eine Strecke noch nie unter Rennbedingungen gefahren.

Um es vorwegzunehmen, ich war auch begeistert von der ganzen Veranstaltung und vom Wetter. Mein Ziel war das Rennen(60km) ganz ruhig anzugehen. Ich hatte ja keine Ahnung was mich erwartete. Von meinem persönlichen Rennen bin ich ganz zufrieden gewesen, wobei ich gemerkt habe das ich gegen Ende nicht mehr zulegen konnte und nur noch heim wollte. Bei den letzten Singletrailabfahrten musste ich auch noch höllisch aufpassen da meine Konzentration merklich nachließ. Am Ende wurde ich 412. mit 3.42.33 Std. Ich weiss für die meisten ein lächerliches Ergebnis aber mir hats Spass gemacht und ich werde wohl zum Wiederholungstäter werden.

Ein paar Fragen hätte ich allerdings noch. Auf den ersten ca. 5km der kleinen Runde war das ganze mehr ein Volkswandertag als ein Bikemarathon. Man hatte bereits am ersten Anstieg keine andere Wahl als sein Bike zu schieben. Auch bei den meisten Abfahrten konnte ich es kaum mal richtig rollen lassen weil die Vordermänner langsamer fuhren und ein Überholen nur in Kamikaze-Manier auserhalb der Fahrspur möglich war. Ist das bei einem Mara normal oder hat man weiter vorne am Start bessere Chancen durchzukommen. Mir ist aufgefallen das es viele Plattfüsse gab. Ist das auch normal? Ich hab mir während des Rennens fast ins Hemd gemacht weil ich dachte, jetzt hat es schon alle außer mir erwischt dann kann es bei mir auch nicht mehr lange dauern. 

Wäre schön wenn ihr einem Greenhorn wie mir ein Paar Tipps geben könntet.

Gruss Zottel (der irgendwie trotzdem ein bischen stolz auf sich war)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lutz (14. Mai 2001)

Tach!
Also ich bin auch nur die kurze Runde gefahren. Ich habe nämlich keinen Bock darauf, eine Runde zweimal fahren zu müssen. Eine lange Runde am stück geht ja, aber zweimal die gleiche Runde, dafür bin ich einfach nicht "stur" genug. Für mich ist es sinnvoller, eine Runde schnell zu fahren , als zwei dafür etwas langsamer, obwohl mein jetziges Ergebnis nicht richtig berauschend ist (gibt ja aber auch Gründe dafür..).
Gut, aber zu Deinen Fragen: Das mit dem Start ist LEIDER normal. Wenn Du wirklich wesentlich schneller fahren willst, mußt Du versuchen, beim Start nach vorne zu kommen. Auf der 120km Strecke mit relativ wenig Fahrern ist das nicht so kritisch, aber bei der kleinen Runde, muß man vorne starten, um unter drei Stunden fahren zu können. Da ja solche Veranstaltungen mehr von den Hobbyfahrern genutzt werden, mußt Du Dich damit abfinden, daß viele Leute nicht gut fahren können und bei der ersten Wurzel panikartig vom Rad springen. Das ist leider so. 
Die Überholerei beim Downhill ist meist schnell wieder am Berg aufgeholt. Die meisten, die einem  sturtzflugartig bergab überholen, platzen bergauf dann wieder ab...
Die Geschichte mit den Platten ist so eine Sache. Bei meinem Kollegen passierts ständig , bei mir bisher noch nie! Das ist aber eine Sache des Fahrstils insbesondere bergab. Wenn Du z.B. auf Steine draufhälst und das noch bei hoher Geschwindigkeit, steigt das Risiko für einen Platten enorm. Eine gute Möglichkeit zumindest den Fall der Materialermüdung zu unterbinden ist, wenn Du zu jeder Saison neue Schläuche und Decken aufziehst und nicht die evtl. porösen Dinger aus dem Vorjahr fährst.
Dann kann es eiegntlich nur noch am Schicksal liegen...

Grüße 
Lutz


----------



## dave (15. Mai 2001)

Moin Zottel!

Lutz hat da leider recht, das Gedränge am Anfang ist leider unausweichlich. Bei der längeren Strecke ging es eigentlich. Ich persönlich sehe die ersten Kilometer auch eher als Aufwärmphase an und schwimme erst einmal im Feld mit. Wenn alles frei wäre, würde ich wahrscheinlich zu schnell losfahren. 
Bei der Mara-Strecke ist es natürlich was anderes. Da waren ja mehr als dreimal so viel Biker am Start wie beim Ultra. Hier ist es wohl  besser sich schon lange vor dem Start gründlich warmzufahren, um sich gleich an den ersten Steigungen, wo das Tempo noch nicht so hoch ist, nach vorne arbeiten zu können.

Wegen der Abfahrten hab ich mich zu erst auch ein wenig geärgert. Aber du musst es auch immer von der positiven Seite sehen. Je länger es bergab geht, desto mehr Zeit hast du dich vom letzten Anstieg zu erholen. Schließlich entscheidet sich eigentlich alles an den Steigungen! 

Was die Platten angeht, so bekomme ich auch immer ein schlechtes Gefühl, wenn ich an den fluchenden Bikern am Wegrand vorbeifahre. (Mir kam am Ende sogar einer mit ner gerissen Kette entgegen. Der hatte allerdings auch überhaupt kein Notwerkzeug dabei.)
Ich glaube aber, dass es beim Mara nicht mehr Platten gibt als bei ner normalen Tour auch. Bei soviel Bikern fällt es einfach nur mehr auf ...

Und bezüglich deiner "lächerliche Zeit" will ich noch anmerken, dass die Zeit kein hinreichender Indikator für die persönliche Leistung ist. Schließlich ist es alles eine Sache des Trainingsumfangs. Und der eine hat halt aus beruflichen oder familiären Gründen mehr Zeit dazu als der andere (oder hat sich kurz vorher ne Grippe gefangen  ). Trotzdem geht jeder genau so an seine Grenzen wie der andere. Daher würde ich es auch interessant finden, wenn auf der Ergebnisliste angegeben würde, wer Lizens und wer Hobby fährt.

Bis zum nächsten Mara  
Dave


----------



## Lutz (15. Mai 2001)

@ Dave

Was für einen Marathon fährst Du als nächstes bzw noch diese Saison, vielleicht schaffen wir (besser wohl ich...) dann ein wirkliches Treffen?

Lutz


----------



## dave (16. Mai 2001)

Bin als nächstes am 24.06 in Kirchzarten am Start. 

Wird betimmt ein tolles Wochenende, schließlich kann man das ganz gut mit dem Nationen Cup verbinden  

Was das Treffen angeht, so setze ich auch mal auf den 16.06!!!


----------



## Lutz (16. Mai 2001)

Joh, das mit dem 16. Juni ist etwas eng geworden, weil ich mindestens an einem Tag dieses WE mit ADP/Rotwild auf das Bike-Festival in Willingen muß, um mein neues "Elektronikding" zu erklären. Das kann ich auch nicht verschieben. 
Ich kann dadurch nicht genau sagen, wann genau ich an diesem WE Zeit habe, aber ein Vorbeischauen sollte ja mal klappen, ich will ja schließlich auch mal sehen, wer die "janze Lüt" hier sind  .
Ansonsten bleibt noch Kirchzarten.

Also bis denn

Lutz


----------



## onespeed (17. Mai 2001)

hi, ich bin am sonntag in frammersbach die 60km runde gefahren und war total begeistert. geile strecke, super organisation, perfekte verpflegung (auch nach dem rennen!!!) und höllen preise, da kann wirklich kein mv event mithalten.

ist von euch schon mal jemand den cross-country marathon im land der weissen berge (wölfershausen) gefahren? 
ich habe vor, dort am wochenende zu starten. hat jemand infos, die über den inhalt der home-page hinaus gehen (strecke, preise,alte ergebnislisten)???
 ist bestimmt nicht so professionell organisiert wie frammersbach, also eher so ein wald und wiesen rennen, aber macht bestimmt hölle spass =)

[email protected]

yours
ralle berner


----------

